# Prayers to Dr. Wilfredo C. Matias...



## Cruentus (Sep 5, 2005)

I just heard that Dr. Matias suffered a very serious stroke. Please take a moment to send out your prayers and thoughts, as he is a part of the Modern Arnis family.

There is an ongoing thread about it here:
http://www.uechi-ryu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=14498&sid=943de33965f4384190b1f8814af52dca

Here is Dr. Matias' site and more on his background:
http://www.arniskarate.com/index.html
http://arniskarate.com/arnintr.html

May he make a healthy recovery...
 :asian: 

Paul Janulis


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2005)

Best wishes to him!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 6, 2005)

Same here.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr. Wilfredo C. Matias 1939-2005

Earlier today at 1:50pm, the late great Dr. Matias passed away. I only wished that more Modern Arnis practitioners got to see and feel the energy of Dr. Matias. 

He was a real walking butt-kicking a$$-stomping encyclopedia. In my humble opinion, the collective knowledge of our great art has been diminished with his passing. 

God Bless,
Andrew


----------

